# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Лёгочная чума в Беларуси

## HARON

Это не миф и не разжигание паники.У нас в Жлобине сегодня женщину забирали из морга в целофановом пакете под охраной сотрудников ОВД.
Что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Jemal

Моей мамы подруга в Боровлянах работает врачом, говорит, что действительно умирают люди от пневмонии.

----------


## Stych

Один случай не показатель. С гриппом как вышло. ВОЗ отменил постановление что ПАНДЕМИЯ считалась по количеству умерших, а началось считаться по количеству заболевших. Вот и паника началась. А что за болезнь еще надо установить, для чего в нашей стране нету не препаратов не приборов. А слухи это слухи.

----------


## Asteriks

Умирают люди от пневмонии, которая лечится, если о себе позаботиться и не сидеть дома, занимаясь самолечением. Возможно, и другие диагнозы есть. Говорю не по наслышке, умер пару дней назад отец знакомой. Как осложнение гриппа.

----------


## HARON

Это похоже не слухи...((( У нас это уже второй случай за последние 4 дня,говорят с Украины идёт...

----------


## Vanya

Стич, не бывает дыма без огня.. в Мозыре вон тож слушок прошёл насчёт этой лёгочной чумы, трупах в пакетах и т.д.

----------


## Asteriks

У нас вечно сообщают важную информацию, когда уже слишком поздно... (

----------


## Jemal

"Свиной" грипп высоко патогенный, тоесть более заразный. Опасности не более чем от простого, но если простым заболеют 5% населения, из которых умрут 1%, например, то "свиным" заболеют, например, 40%, из которых тоже умрет 1%. Просто дело в кол-ве заболевших.

----------


## HARON

> У нас вечно сообщают важную информацию, когда уже слишком поздно... (


Или не сообщают вообще...(((

----------


## vova230

Слышал тоже такое от сотрудника скорой помощи.
Ну и еще про то, что вскрытие тел проводится в режиме особой защиты и тела выдают в запаянных пакетах с запретом открывать. Похоже есть какая-то зараза, только может вообще что-то новое. Симптомы просто схожи на Пневмонию или там на чуму.
А я так вообще думаю, что где-то грохнули пробирочку, ну и скрывают, лечить - то все равно нечем.

----------


## Asteriks

На Байнетсе Артём поместил статью о заразе этой, читали? Может, не совсем об этой, но что пробирочка была - точно.

----------


## HARON

> А я так вообще думаю, что где-то грохнули пробирочку, ну и скрывают, лечить - то все равно нечем.


Говорят на Украине вскрыли могильник 30-х годов..ну и пошло! Но думаю-это байки.

----------


## Asteriks

30 лет зараза живёт? Что-то не верится.

----------


## vova230

Ничего, через лет эдак пятьдесят узнаем точно.
Про челябинскую аварию узнали, ну и тут узнаем.

----------


## HARON

> Ничего, через лет эдак пятьдесят узнаем точно.
> Про челябинскую аварию узнали, ну и тут узнаем.


Вот это-то и пугает.Вдруг узнаем,но не мы!)))

----------


## Asteriks

Знаю, что у нас в посёлке в садик очень мало детей водят, у кого есть возможность - оставляют дома. А два садика, мест вечно нет, детей много. Боятся люди.

----------


## Jemal

Надо кушать лимоны с чесноком, и никая зараза Вас не возмет

----------


## Vanya

это тоже, а ещё меньше думайте об этом и всё гут будет. главное - чистое сознание, не подверженное панике и т.д.

----------


## vova230

Боятся или нет, но опасаются и правильно делают. Лучше перебдить, чем недобдить.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Надо кушать лимоны с чесноком, и никая зараза Вас не возмет


Гастрит вас возьмет. Будет в больнице N человек с гриппом и 2N с гастритом.

----------

